# Waterpik - for Dogs?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was watching a presetation on QVC last night for the Waterpik. While I was watching it, I thought about the possibility of using it on the fluffs to clean between the teeth and under the gums.

I haven't talked to my Vet Dentist, but wondered if anyone else had ever thought of using something like this.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynn it sounds like a good idea but not sure it would work for fluffs. Sassy likes to get her teeth brushed, but I doubt she would be still for a waterpik. I can just see water being squirted across the room, or a soaked face.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol....:HistericalSmiley:

Sorry... I was just imagining Grace and a waterpik......

:HistericalSmiley:

It would be a good idea... but not sure many dogs would let it happen....and it might need to be one that can be a lower strength?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with Pat about the faces getting wet, but it sure sounds like a good idea...I have a scraper that I use for that but of course, it does not get under the gums but gets in between teeth...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have wondered about that too! I think the portable one woud work better because they are quieter. I also thought about an electric tooth brush LOL. Zach would do it but Boo would bite it!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I would be a little worried about them being able the handle the water under force. Might cause a little choking but I guess I am sensitive to this after our incident with Ben.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You can adjust the force of the water on some but that is a good point Tracey.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

TLR said:


> I would be a little worried about them being able the handle the water under force. Might cause a little choking but I guess I am sensitive to this after our incident with Ben.


You are right Tracey, we don't want any choking..can't they just take care of their own teeth??:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would want one specifically designed for small mouths!


----------

